# Can you run Lionel Legacy on GarGraves traack?



## Citytrainlayout (Jul 28, 2011)

Still in the planning phase of my o gauge layout. I heard a lot of good thing about the Lionel Legacy TMCC, so i will be running that to power my layout, however I also wanted to go with GarGraves track because to me they look more realistic, Is this compatible??? any help as well as suggestion would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I use Lionel fastrack, but there shouldn't be any reason legacy locomotives wouldn't work on gargraves, I'm sure it's commonly used with legacy stuff.


----------



## Citytrainlayout (Jul 28, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> I use Lionel fastrack, but there shouldn't be any reason legacy locomotives wouldn't work on gargraves, I'm sure it's commonly used with legacy stuff.


I'm sorry I meant TMMC (legacy remote controller)
NOt legacy locomotives. Thanks tho


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Citytrainlayout said:


> I'm sorry I meant TMMC (legacy remote controller)
> NOt legacy locomotives. Thanks tho


Same answer, you should be able to run command control with gargraves


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use any O-gauge track with TMCC or Legacy, it'll work fine. 

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## Citytrainlayout (Jul 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can use any O-gauge track with TMCC or Legacy, it'll work fine.
> 
> Welcome to the forum BTW.


Thank You Gun, I'm learning so much and having fun too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just remember, it's not possible to have too much fun.


----------

